# Durham 2012 Show



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

After last years succesful show at East Durham and Houghall Community College we are holding the second annual show to be held October 28th 2012.

For anybody that didn't attend the show, held under the NERRK banner in 2011, this show was a great chance for breeders and keepers alike to have their animals judged in a Crufts style show. Anybody from a keeper of one pet reptile (or amphibian, spider or invert) to a breeder wanting to show case their breeding success had a great day out last year and ended up with the kudos of an award from the IHS - something of particular interest to the breeders out there! Just imagine being able to claim that your resulting hathclings are from winning stock at the NEIHS show!

Also, like last year we intend to have a great selection of stalls and other exhibits - although it has to be made clear that NO animals will be for sale throughout the duration of the day at the event. We can confirm that Reptile Room with Prehistoric Pets (show case of a huge array of rare and beautiful Reticulated Pythons), Coast to Coast Exotics, Naturally Wild (with their now famous exhibition of venomous species), Blaydon Exotics, and Reptile Hotel are all to attend. There are others to be fully finalised and one or two booked selling various decorative items (and their names escape right now, sorry!). Again, to stress, no animals are allowed to be sold, in any shape or form on the day.

The doors open at 10am for visitors and also for registration of anyone wanting to have their animals judged. There will be classes for all popular species - any species of reptile, amphibian and invert will be catered for. Judging will commence at 11am.

There is catering on-site.

Admission will be £2 for non-IHS members and £1 for members. The entrance fee includes entry for one animal to be judged. Its will be 50p per animal entered after this first inclusive one.

*East Durham College*
*Houghall Campus*
Houghall
Durham
County Durham
DH1 3SG



Further info call Coast to Coast Exotics on 01325 283756


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump for today!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

I just wanted to thank everybody that attended the show yesterday! We had plenty of entries for judging, it seems like that this year people have realised what the show is about! 

We had lots of positive comments about the trade stands and exhibitions, and in particular the improved catering - we would like to thank all those involved in making the show more enjoyable than last year including trade stands, exhibitors, judges, caterers, other volunteers and of course the college itself - without which there very reasonable hire costs we would not be able to hold the show!

More details to be announced for 2013!


----------



## uroplatus (Apr 24, 2005)

I had a brilliant day out and really enjoyed judging at the show - if you want me to judge again next year give me a shout :2thumb:


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

uroplatus said:


> I had a brilliant day out and really enjoyed judging at the show - if you want me to judge again next year give me a shout :2thumb:


Goes without saying, yes please! The judging this year went very smoothly and everyone gelled together so well. I put that down to the excellent organisation and chief judge :2thumb:. Seriously though I enjoyed the day very much, and I think that was the feelings of all the judges this year - it just felt so much better than last year - I guess its because we all had a better idea of what to expect.

I wont mention the de-briefing incident though. Ooops I just did....... :gasp:


----------



## JohnG (Mar 5, 2007)

Same here Kevin a Good day out and meeting up with old frinds and new.
Any idea when all the pictures wil be available, look forward to seeing them.

Cheers John


----------



## Naturally Wild (Jul 1, 2012)

any chance we can get sales? 

next year I will have a purpose build exhibition unit and will do more "demonstrations"

if I get an invite!


----------



## uroplatus (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanks Kev :blush: I did think it went very smoothly and everyone who attended seemed to have a great day :2thumb: 

I would love to do the same next year - the only downside to judging is I can't enter my own animals :lol2:


----------



## JohnG (Mar 5, 2007)

I don't see a problem so long as you don’t judge a category that you have entered.:whistling2:


John


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Enjoyed the whole day very much and will definatly be attending next year whether working or as a paying customer :2thumb:


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

JohnG said:


> Same here Kevin a Good day out and meeting up with old frinds and new.
> Any idea when all the pictures wil be available, look forward to seeing them.
> 
> Cheers John


Good to see you John! I have the pictures now, and workload permitting I will load them on here asap.


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

uroplatus said:


> Thanks Kev :blush: I did think it went very smoothly and everyone who attended seemed to have a great day :2thumb:
> 
> I would love to do the same next year - the only downside to judging is I can't enter my own animals :lol2:


If you think you can escape easily, you can think again!

We can talk at the next meeting, already have ideas for 2013.


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

JohnG said:


> I don't see a problem so long as you don’t judge a category that you have entered.:whistling2:
> 
> 
> John


I'd hate for any upset if anyone thought there was a "fix" between the judges. Its always a problem at these kinds of shows. We can talk about it at committee level and see what everyone thinks.


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

monitor mad said:


> Enjoyed the whole day very much and will definatly be attending next year whether working or as a paying customer :2thumb:


You'll be working, I'm a slave driver :devil: - anyways, pocket size judges are hard to come by. Useful to slip into small spaces :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

